# RAID1 and automount help



## greg (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello I am looking for some RAID help and automount upon boot help.
I am brand new to BSD, I have used FreeBSD for only a couple days, I heard FreeNAS was based off of this version of BSD.. which brings me here! (because FreeNAS does a very good job at doing iSCSI and share server stuff.

I am semi familiar with setting up RAIDs in Linux (Debian and CentOS) I am running FreeBSD with no GUI and have not found any good tutorials on how to set it up.

I Drew this picture to give a better idea of what I would like to get running eventually:






I have had many troubles doing this in Linux and have already gotten further with my days work with FreeBSD. This will be a web server (apache) along with MySQL.. These are things I have got installed on the bootable USB and would like all the files to be read from the RAID1 of course.

Also if anyone has tips with cloning the flash drive to another flash (including boot record so it's bootable) it would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 22, 2012)

See gmirror(8) about creating the mirror.  As long as the kernel module is loaded on startup, the only other thing needed is to put it in /etc/fstab.

dd(1) can be used to copy memory stick.  To copy from da0 to da1:
`# dd if=/dev/da0 of=/dev/da1 bs=64k`


----------

